# Card Facilities at VapeCon 2017



## MrDeedz (7/8/17)

Hi All. Just a quick question. Will all Vendors have swiping facilities available ? ATM's available at the event too if i may query.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Kathrada (7/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi All. Just a quick question. Will all Vendors have swiping facilities available ? ATM's available at the event too if i may query.


We at MY Vape will have card facilities,,, 


Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (7/8/17)

Atomix will have as well, Im pretty sure all the established Vendors with brick and mortars will have card facilities. Not sure about the internationals and online stores.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Attention all exhibiting vendors at VapeCon 2017

Members want to know whether you will have credit card (swiping) facilities at your stand on 26 August 2017?

*Please let us know*

Let's use this thread and see. 
It's in the Who has Stock subforum, so please feel free to use it.

This thread is in response to the great question by @MrDeedz here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-confirmed-vendors.t37674/page-9#post-566618


----------



## Frostbite (7/8/17)

Atomix will have card facilities available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi All. Just a quick question. Will all Vendors have swiping facilities available ? ATM's available at the event too if i may query.



Great question @MrDeedz
Have actually moved your OP to this newly created thread we are in now 

On the topic of ATM machines - we have a mobile ATM booked with two banks. I have been dealing with one of the banks myself and Rob with another. They tell us that the ATMs will be deployed. However, to my knowledge, at this point, they still have not done their site inspection yet. I am trying my best to follow up with them, but lets just say, it hasn't been easier. So lets hold thumbs that we can succeed on this front. I can assure you that we have been trying our best.


----------



## Mari (7/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi All. Just a quick question. Will all Vendors have swiping facilities available ? ATM's available at the event too if i may query.


E-Cig Inn will have a card machine available at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (7/8/17)

Vaper's Corner will have card facilities available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/17)

Vape King will have Card Facilities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Retro Vape Co (7/8/17)

Retro Vape Co. will have card facilities!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (7/8/17)

Drip Society will have card facilities available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/8/17)

Thanks @Silver and Vendors, We need to create some awareness on pick-pocketers and muggers, unfortunately these cockroaches are everywhere

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsychoFluffy (7/8/17)

Card facilities at Troll Brothers- check!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

